# The crossover of Derrick Rose?



## Austrose (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm learning the crossover dribble move right now, and the tutorial says to dribble it with dominant hand like right hand, step forward with left, push semi hard to right to fake and crossover to the left.
However, when I watch Derrick Rose does his crossover, I didn't see him fake to the right?
Is it because his crossover is different so he doesn't have to follow the normal crossover move steps, but he said his crossover is the normal ones, so I think his crossover isn't different.
Thus, did he step left, fake to the right so fast or did he not do the faking stuffs?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If you can move at the speed of light, you'd be able to replicate DRose's crossover.

The move that works is the one that puts your defender on his heels.


----------



## BackslashNumba3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not that DROSE is bad but learn by watching Allen iverson. Im a 14 year old freshman in highschool. im 5 9 so i play SG and SF and some PF but after watching AI i learned about the crossover art. wath his tutorial with dwyane wade on youtube. I used the AI crossover so much my steet name is BACKSLASH. Hoep this helps


----------

